# Thoughts are with KiwiGeoff



## flashpixx (Jan 8, 2012)

Geoff was closely involved in the tragedy that occurred yesterday in New Zealand where a number of people were killed in ballooning accident. Geoff is physically OK, but I'm sure could do with some thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jan 8, 2012)

Strength, Geoff.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 8, 2012)

May the Force be with you Geoff! 
Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 8, 2012)

Hang in there Geoff.  We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks all, it's nice to pop in and see these messages.
My life has been changed dramatically and will never be the same. Never a dull moment!!
To let you all know I made a decision immediately after the accident to not allow any images in the press of the horrific scene. I am making a stand on this and magically it is gaining a lot of support. In fact I have them deposited at the Police and have provided them and other authorities with copies for investigative purposes. Today the families asked to see some of the happy morning before the crash and they were delighted at my images of the happy, smiling last moments of their loved ones. They have asked for copies of the preflight images which I am more than happy to give.
The other images which are the most stunning I have ever taken will be dealt with when my mind can deal with them, it's rather nice not to have them accessible and tempting to look through at this time although tomorrow I'll go to the station and process them - with Lightroom, of course.

Thanks again, your messages really do help to give me strength at this unreal time!!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 9, 2012)

Poor you, and even more sad for the families. 

I do understand your not wanting to release copies to the press, but things have a nasty way of getting out and a friend who was in a similar accident believes he would have avoided a lot of recrimination if he had released one or two chosen pictures and removed the incentive for any to leak. Just a thought. You know best.

John


----------

